

Twitter Vine is a marketer's six second dream - dataplumber
http://successfulworkplace.com/2013/01/24/twitters-vine-is-a-marketers-late-christmas-gift/

======
fnbr
This has a lot of potential as it is completely in line with the 'feel' of
twitter- short and sweet. It also integrates well with twitter- 6 seconds is
comparable to the time that it takes to read a tweet. It'll be cool to see
what users do with this.

